# Using Electrical Appliances from India



## Ske (Dec 22, 2015)

Dear Expats in Germany, 
I would be moving to Germany from India. I am planning to bring my appliances like Microwave, oven, induction cooker and a food processor there with me. The voltage settings are 220-240 V for them. Would I be able to use them there by using the 3 pin to 2 pin converters?
Thanks..


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

They would probably work but I would advise against bringing them. Apart from the cost/hassle of bringing them or shipping them, these things are available cheaply to buy in Germany and they are normally of high quality.


----------

